# Ledglow's home theatre lighting system



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Good Day All,

Not sure if this was posted before but I just installed the Led lighting system from Ledglow.com. 
It's a great addition for ambient lighting for your HT Set up.
The only thing that did not work for me was the 2 sided 3M tape it came with WILL NOT stick to the brackets that hold the light bars.
I had to build my own baffle and used nuts and bolts to attach it to the back of the TV. 
All in all, it looks great and comes with a remote to select different settings and colors.
Def worth the $60.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Cool :T
Starting to get some ideas...


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I had the IKEA ones and it became a distraction at some point so remove it and my kid put it in his room .


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks really cool. As an effect, I think it looks great, but I've always been a bit confused that we paint the walls the screens are mounted on black or dark colours, and then add lights. Isn't that counterproductive?


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

Owen Bartley said:


> That looks really cool. As an effect, I think it looks great, but I've always been a bit confused that we paint the walls the screens are mounted on black or dark colours, and then add lights. Isn't that counterproductive?


We do that so we can get a getter contrast with the LED lights.


----------

